
DockerHub introduces download limits starting Nov 1st - kroolik
https://docs.docker.com/docker-hub/download-rate-limit/
======
Keverw
Knew about the rate limiting, but didn't know they planned retention limits
now too. Not sure how I feel like about... I guess less stuff to search
through, but wonder about rarer things if trying to find an example for. I
guess if you use more popular stuff, not really a problem though.

------
ayewo
A similar discussion was had a week ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24262757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24262757)

~~~
kroolik
Thanks, missed that :-(

